# Bill Phillips: An Injury Update and News



## Arnold (Aug 7, 2011)

I just heard about this the other day, apparently Bill Philips (EAS founder, Body for Life) was walking down the stairs after a work-out and both quad tendons just snapped.

Bill Phillips: An Injury Update and News / Bill's posts / Bill Phillips Transformation


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 7, 2011)

that's terrible injury....i remember when jean-pierre fux snapped his doing a photo shoot with over 600lbs on the bar squatting......i couldn't imagine how painful that was for him


----------



## independent (Aug 7, 2011)

He works out? lol. If it wasnt for bills anabolic reference guide back in the day I would have done some real stupid shit to my body. He was ground breaking.


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 7, 2011)

Gives me the willies just thinking about it... I saw a friend of mine tear his tricep last year in the middle of a 100 lb seated DB press ....ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww... heal that shit up Bill!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 8, 2011)

wow thats so scary!


----------

